# bad/spoiled food used for bartering



## budgetprepp-n

If some the food you prepare or can dosen't look right or taste funny don't throw it away. Use it to barter. No really
I'm not talking about poisoning someone. I'm talking about trading it for something you might need. If someone 
showed up at my place with bad food I would trade them a battery or some tobacco or something for it.
I have chickens to feed and they don't care they will eat anything.

A while back someone said they had some rice with purple or blue spots in it. Everyone said toss it and replace
it with good rice. (it's cheap) NO WAY save that bad rice just think with a bag of bad rice if you boiled it how
many checkins you could feed. 

Even bad caned food would make good food for dogs and lots of other animals.

Even food that is rotten and smells terrible will be good for baiting up some animals to kill for food.

If you are in the city you might need it to help you catch rats or cats to eat. < when shtf it will happen. 

Rotten fish my smell bad to you and me but just think how good it would smell to a hungry bear. <there's a bunch of food 

So don't toss out that bad food if you have room save it for trading. 
Remember how people that lived through the depression didn't throw anything away?

Ever hear the joke about dog hide shoe laces?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

What we give our chickens ends up in the eggs we eat everyday, and the crockpot at the end of the hen's laying days.

No thanks.


----------



## Chipper

One mans trash is another mans treasure.


----------



## Smitty901

Chickens do like left overs They generally know what to eat and not. If they don't like it they go right back to the grass a look around. We feed our birds well.
God willing SHTF we will be giving food away. We will have no problem growing more than we will need.


----------



## Illini Warrior

most likely you're going to be confronted by a raider type group coming thru - not a bad idea to have that questionable food separated for a pay off vs getting into a battle .... have a few cans of Goof Off to remove the ink stamped expire dates on cans ....


----------



## 1skrewsloose

A while back someone said they had some rice with purple or blue spots in it. Everyone said toss it and replace
it with good rice. I'm still waiting to hear back from the store. I did take a sample to the store. Not looking to hi-jack, just fyi.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

rice paddy daddy said:


> What we give our chickens ends up in the eggs we eat everyday, and the crockpot at the end of the hen's laying days.
> 
> No thanks.


A chicken is one of the only animals I have ever seen crap then turn around and eat it. That goes in your crock pot and eggs too. 
chickens are nasty eaters


----------



## dmet

My plan is to hang onto extremely expired items to put on the pantry shelves in the event of a SHTF scenario and hide the rest. (Keeping in mind that just because it's expired doesn't mean it's "expired.") Great idea on removing the date! Ideally, you'd want a raider to think he has taken everything of value from you and not return.


----------



## dmet

I will work on bartering items/what to barter with later. I'm still working on the basics. = )


----------



## rice paddy daddy

budgetprepp-n said:


> A chicken is one of the only animals I have ever seen crap then turn around and eat it. That goes in your crock pot and eggs too.
> chickens are nasty eaters


Our dogs love to eat fresh horse manure.
But then, I'm not going to eat my dogs.


----------



## Illini Warrior

budgetprepp-n said:


> A chicken is one of the only animals I have ever seen crap then turn around and eat it. That goes in your crock pot and eggs too.
> chickens are nasty eaters


one of their favs is magots - hang uneatable roadkill high and let nature provide the feed


----------



## arrowblazer71

i dont have enough storage space for good items let alone bad ones


----------



## Annie

I could see saving bad food for marauders, but I wouldn't trade bad food to a trusting person. It's dishonest.


----------



## Maine-Marine

rice paddy daddy said:


> What we give our chickens ends up in the eggs we eat everyday, and the crockpot at the end of the hen's laying days.
> 
> No thanks.


A little over simplified... If I only ate things that ate things that I agreed with eat.. I would have to skip bacon... no thanks i like bacon


----------



## Mad Trapper

rice paddy daddy said:


> Our dogs love to eat fresh horse manure.
> But then, I'm not going to eat my dogs.


Saw dogs go to the "cat box" , then eating kitty crunchies. Then they would try to lick your face........


----------



## Slippy

Mad Trapper said:


> Saw dogs go to the "cat box" , then eating kitty crunchies. Then they would try to lick your face........


Lewis Grizzard, a Southern writer and humorist, tells the story about being at a University of Georgia football game when the Georgia mascot, Uga, a Bulldog, began licking himself in front of 70,000 fans.

A man seated next to Mr Grizzard, in humor, said, " I wish I could do that".

Grizzard quickly replied in his deep southern drawl, "that dawg would bite you..."


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Maine-Marine said:


> A little over simplified... If I only ate things that ate things that I agreed with eat.. I would have to skip bacon... no thanks i like bacon


We do not buy commercially raised meat from the grocery store. We know what goes into it.
But that does not mean we can not have sausage or bacon or burgers.
Besides our own chickens, we buy beef, and pork from a certified organic producer. We co-op and usually buy a quarter cow, and a half hog. We pay up front, before the animals are even grown. When it's ready, we get a call, and go pick it up all cut and wrapped ready for the freezer.
We also have venison on hand.

One of the most ironic things we feed our chickens is the remnants of our fried chicken dinners. There will be nothing left but picked clean bones in a matter of mere minutes.


----------



## hawgrider

budgetprepp-n said:


> A chicken is one of the only animals I have ever seen crap then turn around and eat it. That goes in your crock pot and eggs too.
> chickens are nasty eaters


Funny Ive never seen my chickens do that! Are your chickens fudge packers or something?


----------



## OctopusPrime

budgetprepp-n said:


> If some the food you prepare or can dosen't look right or taste funny don't throw it away. Use it to barter. No really
> I'm not talking about poisoning someone. I'm talking about trading it for something you might need. If someone
> showed up at my place with bad food I would trade them a battery or some tobacco or something for it.
> I have chickens to feed and they don't care they will eat anything.
> 
> A while back someone said they had some rice with purple or blue spots in it. Everyone said toss it and replace
> it with good rice. (it's cheap) NO WAY save that bad rice just think with a bag of bad rice if you boiled it how
> many checkins you could feed.
> 
> Even bad caned food would make good food for dogs and lots of other animals.
> 
> Even food that is rotten and smells terrible will be good for baiting up some animals to kill for food.
> 
> If you are in the city you might need it to help you catch rats or cats to eat. < when shtf it will happen.
> 
> Rotten fish my smell bad to you and me but just think how good it would smell to a hungry bear. <there's a bunch of food
> 
> So don't toss out that bad food if you have room save it for trading.
> Remember how people that lived through the depression didn't throw anything away?
> 
> Ever hear the joke about dog hide shoe laces?


I would not trade inferior or dangerous food to anyone unless it was labeled as such and I verbally informed them. I'm sure you meant it that you would let them know it was spoiled before trading.

I agree it still has value as bait and even a weapon of sorts.


----------



## Slippy

hawgrider said:


> Funny Ive never seen my chickens do that! Are your chickens fudge packers or something?


Fudge Packers!!! Hilarious!! I haven't heard that in a while.

A long time ago when I was in corporate America, we were having a meeting with some "consultant type". I was the youngest and lowest guy on the management team from my company so I just basically shut mouth and listened to the consultant give his sales pitch. He was obviously a sissy but back then (mid 1980's) nobody was gay.

So after the meeting the ***** consultant leaves, one of the senior managers looks around the room and says," what did y'all think about that ************?

I spit my coffee through my nose all over the table...


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Yep.
I haven't heard that one in a while.
Come to think of it, no one ever calls 'em Rump Rangers any more, either. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## turbocrazed

hawgrider said:


> Funny Ive never seen my chickens do that! Are your chickens fudge packers or something?


The age old *do chickens eat their own poo debate* Never gets old.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter

I think trading spoiled food to raiders would be ok , and save it for hunting is a very good ideal . But if you know how to prepare your canning food it should last you a long time .


----------



## A Watchman

turbocrazed said:


> The age old *do chickens eat their own poo debate* Never gets old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Now this ^^^^^^^ is an INTRO post that tells us something about why the OP is here and why he prepares!


----------



## Targetshooter

A Watchman said:


> Now this ^^^^^^^ is an INTO post that tells us something about why the OP is here and why he prepares!


It's turbocrazed first post so , duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A intro would be nice .


----------



## Maol9

budgetprepp-n said:


> A chicken is one of the only animals I have ever seen crap then turn around and eat it. That goes in your crock pot and eggs too.
> chickens are nasty eaters


Not quite true, I have seen hogs eating a hot breakfast out of their buddies a$$ before it even hit the ground and got dirty. Gotta love the barnyard.


----------



## turbocrazed

A year ago I bought lots of this fried veggies.. like garlic, okra, green beans. Payed a pretty penny too. Forgot to seal them in mylar with o2 absorbers. Starting to smell a bit off.. not fully yet. What to do???? Any advice? 

I'm going to pretend I am in a grid down situation and I came across these and want to save them.. any suggestions? Thoughts? 

Only thing I can think off us put them on a pan in the oven at least 200 degrees on paper towels and render as much of the cooking oil from them as possible, salt and them put in mylar. 

Or is this just chicken or pet food or something?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Everyone's flapping their gums and getting their panties in a bunch over what animals eat, and whether it's safe or not. Yet we eagerly eat plants after we_ intentionally _toss feces on them.

And fish........... you eat fish, don't you? New Flash: Fish LIVE in their toilet.

Y'all are crackin' me up!


----------



## Boss Dog

Slippy said:


> Lewis Grizzard, a Southern writer and humorist, tells the story about being at a University of Georgia football game when the Georgia mascot, Uga, a Bulldog, began licking himself in front of 70,000 fans.
> 
> A man seated next to Mr Grizzard, in humor, said, " I wish I could do that".
> 
> Grizzard quickly replied in his deep southern drawl, "that dawg would bite you..."


Slippy, you dog you! :vs_lol:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

just cracked open a can of smoked Almonds with an sell-by date of Aug 12- 2013... and.. they are delish! hard to stop eating them...


----------

